# 15.2 Buckskin Gelding (advertised as dun). Approx 10yo



## SatsumaGirl (2 November 2012)

TRACING 
15.2 Buckskin Gelding. Approx 10yo 

DUSTY BOY /PADDINGTON(PADDY)/RITCHIE/RICHY

Pale buckskin with a star and very small pink snip. Distinctive looking roman nose, amber coloured eyes and large stocking on right hind leg. 
Cribs quite badly and can be extremely bolshy inhand. Naps when ridden and does not like to hack alone.

Last known to be in the Peterborough/Cambridgeshire area, belonging to a local horse dealer, who named him Dusty Boy. They are believed to have bought him around the 11th July, originally told he was sold a week or two later, but have since found out that he was still with said dealer during the August bank holiday.

Prior to that, he was owned by a private home for approximately 4 weeks. They bought him from a Derbyshire based dealer, who named him Paddington/Paddy, around the start of June. 

He has been through 3 dealers/4 homes since April. 
Original passport lists him as Richy.

Last advertised as a 10yo Dun IDx, Schoolmaster/Hunter; though we believe him to be a Highland/Connie/cob mix.

If you have seen or bought this horse, please contact; 
red-squirrel@mail.com


----------



## SatsumaGirl (8 November 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## suey12 (8 November 2012)

I am local to p'boro pm me with which dealer had him


----------



## SatsumaGirl (16 November 2012)

Bumping.


----------



## SatsumaGirl (26 November 2012)

Trying to keep this guy fresh in people's minds. Lots of us want to know if this dude is safe.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (26 November 2012)

This horse was being advertised recently by the dealer currently under scrutiny on the board for the horrid video.


----------



## Queenbee (26 November 2012)

Black Beastie said:



			This horse was being advertised recently by the dealer currently under scrutiny on the board for the horrid video.
		
Click to expand...

OFGS no I really hope he is found op


----------



## SatsumaGirl (27 November 2012)

I know. We've been looking for a while.  After finding him at said dealer, via a HM ad, we were met by a massive story of how he was the perfect horse etc. and how he'd been sold days later. Well, about a week or two beforehand, we know he was with a mother/daughters and was rearing/bolting. He may have had a personality transplant in that week but seeing the video, I dread to think by what means.

Someone on here tried him during the back end of August (despite being told he'd been sold, by the dealer, in July). So basically, we never got any truth from her and as she still had him 6 or so weeks later, she was obviously having trouble selling him.

I still believe he was either sold through dealer 'connections' on the quiet, or through the sales, or perhaps taken over the water as I know she was back and forward to Ireland at the time.


----------



## SatsumaGirl (27 November 2012)

Another picture;


----------



## SatsumaGirl (13 December 2012)

We now believe he may have been advertised back in Sept, way out of his height bracket, as a hunter.


----------



## shellonabeach (13 December 2012)

Noticed horse in picture doesn't have a white sock - sorry


----------



## SatsumaGirl (13 December 2012)

I'm confused- it doesn't take much. 

Did you mean you knew of a horse but have since realised the horse you know has a sock?


----------



## shellonabeach (13 December 2012)

SatsumaGirl said:



			I'm confused- it doesn't take much. 

Did you mean you knew of a horse but have since realised the horse you know has a sock?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry it was my mistake, the dealer to whom you refer on their website in the testimonials was a picture of a dun, similar build and roman nose with a comment from his new owner, I posted the link but then noticed that the horse in the picture didn't have a white sock so tried to change it.

Sorry again for the confusion


----------



## SatsumaGirl (13 December 2012)

No worries. You've actually helped me a lot to find out something else.  Sorry to be so cryptic. x


----------



## devonlass (13 December 2012)

I could be completely wrong and just coincidence but there was someone on another forum (trotonline) who owned a cobby type buckskin,very similar to lad in your pic as i recall and also called Ritchie.

She was in Scotland though,is that possible??

I could very likely be wrong BTW as I never took a lot of notice of the posts,but he was quite distinctive looking and name was def correct.

I also remember reading that there were some issues behaviour wise after she sold him (not her fault if I recall rightly,she sold him honestly but they sold him on not so honestly or something like that).

There are other members from that forum on here who can poss shed more light,or rule it out.
If not perhaps join up and do a search on there?? I will do so shortly if get chance after my dinner,but as shattered after a late shift no promises


----------



## SatsumaGirl (13 December 2012)

Yep, you're right. Kitcat is my friend and I'm on there myself. 
I had him on LWVTB/swap type agreement but it didn't work out. Rather than her having to spend the money taking him back up to Scotland, once KC knew she wanted to sell him, it was arranged for him to be picked up from my yard. Wish I'd kept him at the time but there are various reasons as to why it wasn't do-able. 

I won't say much about the person who bought him from us but after tracing things through ads/putting pieces together, we found he was miss-sold to someone by another dealer (not the person who orginally bought him from us) who had him from June until July. They were quite novice and they were the ones who sold him to dealer mentioned here. And having traced where he has been, since being sold in April and eventually ending up with said dealer, that is where the brick wall has appeared.


----------



## devonlass (13 December 2012)

SatsumaGirl said:



			Yep, you're right. Kitcat is my friend and I'm on there myself.
		
Click to expand...

Ah i see,well even if no help at least I know my memory is going with age

Can you perhaps put a pic in your original post on this thread so is first thing people see when opening??
Pics often jog a memory when info doesn't.

Good luck


----------



## NeverSayNever (13 December 2012)

i too recognised him as Ritchie that buttons had on Trot On! Glad it wasnt just me imagining things!


----------



## SatsumaGirl (13 December 2012)

There are a couple of pics on the first page. Do you mean put a pic on this page too? Ah, I'm rubbish. Like I said earlier, it doesn't take much to confuse me! 

Here's one anyway.


----------



## Queenbee (14 December 2012)

Wow, he's a beauty, I really hope you track him down.  Stupid question but that sooty line in the last two pictures... Is that a dirt mark or part of his coat?


----------



## SatsumaGirl (14 December 2012)

It was before he was with me but I'm assuming it's just a clip line growing out.


----------



## SatsumaGirl (14 December 2012)

Ah, can't edit on my phone. The horizontal sooty line- got you! #blush# You know, I've never noticed it before. No, I'm guessing it's just muck where he'd rubbed on a gate or something. Sorry!


----------



## FfionWinnie (24 December 2012)

Xmas Beastie said:



			This horse was being advertised recently by the dealer currently under scrutiny on the board for the horrid video.
		
Click to expand...

Was he called Russell on that ad?  I have a screen shot of "Russell" but I don't think it is the same horse. It was the Tick Tock dealer, sorry if I have the wrong end of the stick!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (24 December 2012)

FfionWinnie said:



			Was he called Russell on that ad?  I have a screen shot of "Russell" but I don't think it is the same horse. It was the Tick Tock dealer, sorry if I have the wrong end of the stick!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it was ticktock dealer dont know what she is calling him now, poor horse and poor person who gets him and doesnt know what he is like  x


----------



## SatsumaGirl (24 December 2012)

No, he was Dusty Boy with her. Dealer before that changed his name to Paddington/Paddy and he was called that for about a month with previous home before Tick Tock dealer bought him.

I'd have him Nikki.  Wish I'd kept him but just couldn't at the time with W coming back. Only went along with him getting sold as we'd convinced ourselves it was best for him. Poor bloody sod.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (24 December 2012)

SatsumaGirl said:



			No, he was Dusty Boy with her. Dealer before that changed his name to Paddington/Paddy and he was called that for about a month with previous home before Tick Tock dealer bought him.

I'd have him Nikki.  Wish I'd kept him but just couldn't at the time with W coming back. Only went along with him getting sold as we'd convinced ourselves it was best for him. Poor bloody sod.
		
Click to expand...

I know hun  shame hes ended up going through this poor boy. Not your fault sometimes we just cant cope with everything going on at once  and hard decisions need to be made, hes a special boy bless him, just needs folk who understand him like yourself and those who know him x


----------



## SatsumaGirl (11 January 2013)

Just doing 'my rounds'  and bumping again.


----------



## SatsumaGirl (13 January 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## SatsumaGirl (28 January 2013)

Apologies for being annoying but keeping him bumped as we are still desperate to know he's ok. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## s4sugar (5 February 2013)

This ad has just been posted in the Tack Room.

http://www.horsemart.co.uk/other_horse_8_yrs_8_mths_16_0_hh_dun_cambridgeshir/Horses/262128


----------



## SatsumaGirl (5 February 2013)

Thanks for your reply.  It's not him, unfortunately.


----------



## s4sugar (5 February 2013)

A pity but same group of dealers.


----------



## SatsumaGirl (6 February 2013)

^ Yep, sadly. Just hope the poor chap is still alive and well.


----------



## Elsiecat (6 February 2013)

Why don't you inbox 'horses for sale' UK on facebook. They sometimes do posts about horses people are searching for along with some pictures. 
That reaches thousands upon thousands and someone is bound to know something!


----------



## SatsumaGirl (6 February 2013)

Good idea. Would you possibly send me a link, please? There are loads of different pages and groups come up and not sure which one it is. 

Is it the Horses for sale and loan UK? It has nearly 12,000 members.

Sorry for the daft questions but wouldn't want to message a random group, only to find they don't cater to the tracing horses area and think I'm an idiot. 

Thank you.


----------



## Elsiecat (6 February 2013)

SatsumaGirl said:



			Good idea. Would you possibly send me a link, please? There are loads of different pages and groups come up and not sure which one it is. 

Is it the Horses for sale and loan UK? It has nearly 12,000 members.

Sorry for the daft questions but wouldn't want to message a random group, only to find they don't cater to the tracing horses area and think I'm an idiot. 

Thank you. 

Click to expand...

That's the one. Explain he's been passed around and your worried as he's being described as something he isn't.
Someone is bound to have seen him.


----------



## SatsumaGirl (6 February 2013)

Done. 
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## SatsumaGirl (17 February 2013)

Bumping.


----------



## SatsumaGirl (13 March 2013)

No news, sadly. Bumping again.


----------



## fuze (13 March 2013)

SatsumaGirl said:



			TRACING 
15.2 Buckskin Gelding. Approx 10yo 

DUSTY BOY /PADDINGTON(PADDY)/RITCHIE/RICHY

Pale buckskin with a star and very small pink snip. Distinctive looking roman nose, amber coloured eyes and large stocking on right hind leg. 
Cribs quite badly and can be extremely bolshy inhand. Naps when ridden and does not like to hack alone.

Last known to be in the Peterborough/Cambridgeshire area, belonging to a local horse dealer, who named him Dusty Boy. They are believed to have bought him around the 11th July, originally told he was sold a week or two later, but have since found out that he was still with said dealer during the August bank holiday.

Prior to that, he was owned by a private home for approximately 4 weeks. They bought him from a Derbyshire based dealer, who named him Paddington/Paddy, around the start of June. 

He has been through 3 dealers/4 homes since April. 
Original passport lists him as Richy.

Last advertised as a 10yo Dun IDx, Schoolmaster/Hunter; though we believe him to be a Highland/Connie/cob mix.

If you have seen or bought this horse, please contact; 
red-squirrel@mail.com






Click to expand...

I went to view this horse while the private home was selling. He seemed lovely, but the owners didn't have a clue... they also claimed they'd bought him from an RDA centre in Scotland


----------



## SatsumaGirl (13 March 2013)

Have sent you a PM, explaining how they got to that conclusion.


----------



## SatsumaGirl (25 March 2013)

Bumping again. It's been nearly a year since this little chap passed through our hands. Really appreciate everyone who takes the time to read.


----------



## SatsumaGirl (7 April 2013)

It has been exactly one year since we sold this little guy. Hoping he is somewhere safe, being loved and looked after.
Keeping fingers crossed for good news.
Sounds daft, but would like some closure.


----------



## SatsumaGirl (20 April 2013)

Bump. Someone must know where he is. Just want to know he is alive and well.


----------



## asbo (20 April 2013)

Oh Ritchie, I didnt know he was sold on again, poor man. Hope you find him, have you put him on other forums?


----------



## SatsumaGirl (21 April 2013)

I know. Poor thing. 

Yep, he's all over the place- has been for nearly a year and still nothing.


----------



## TrasaM (21 April 2013)

SatsumaGirl said:



			Large star, pink snip and blanket.

White Irish passport. 

I owned this boy for nearly a year but had to sell him in November 2010, due to a change in circumstances. 

He was originally bought as a rising 6yo, project to bring on and re-back, due to being out of work for a while. 

It became apparent that he was very nervous under saddle, I wasn't progressing much with him, so sent him to a professional, for re-backing.

He was given the all clear from the vet and physio by the time he went to be backed and it was believed to be behavioural. 

I sold him to a nice couple in Telford, Shropshire, who owned Longdon Livery.

They took him on with the view to working with him to overcome his issues, but if not, he would have a nice home as an inhand show horse. 

I sold him for what wasn't much, at the time- though in this market, he's probably worth even less! 

I saw him advertised by the people I sold him to, a year on, advertised as being out of work for 12 months- so I'm guessing they didn't do much with him under saddle. 
He was then advertised back in April, still as a project for re-backing, but they wanted a lot more than they paid and I just wouldn't have been able to afford it for a horse that hasn't done anything. 

I contacted them a while back and have again recently, but I'm not sure if they've received my messages or if they're just busy- or perhaps don't want me to have him back as a field ornament!  

If anyone knows where he is (I'd perhaps like to know if they still own him or if they did in fact manage to sell him back in April), please let me know. 

I have since traced one of his previous owner's, right back and found that at times, without warning, he could display quite dangerous tendencies out of the blue, like blind bolting etc. She was actually going to have him PTS, but a friend persuaded her to sell him to her but then the friend sold him to someone, who then sold him to me- you get the idea!

He was always nervous and would shoot forwards when you tried to mount (old owner brought him over from Ireland and believes he had been kicked in the stomach/beaten) and would sometimes tense like he wanted you off but he'd taken so long to progress at the breaker's, he was only walking and trotting round the school so his behaviour didn't escalate too much. I was extremely honest at the time of sale, just in case anyone thinks I tried to 'do one', I just wanted the best possible home for him!

I thought I was doing the best, selling him to someone with more money and time than myself. I thought it was a shame to write him off at 6yo, so if someone could give him a purpose (even just inhand) he would be well loved and his brain would be kept ticking over. 

I know circumstances can change and I do not blame the people I sold him to at all. I would just like to know where he is, and depending on price, offer him a home as a non-ridden companion, for the rest of his days. 

Apologies for the novel there. 

If anyone can help, please send me a PM. 

Photos aren't actually mine, they were from previous adverts that I have managed to find online. Unfortunately, I lost photos of him when my laptop died! 


















Click to expand...


SatsumaGirl. You seem to have no luck with your horses!  You sell them them then ages afterwards you try to trace them again.


----------



## SatsumaGirl (22 April 2013)

No, I didn't sell Ritchie. It was my friend who sold him on, I merely had him on loan, and after he went through a dodgy dealer, it pushed me to start this thread as we all want to know he's safe.

As for the spotted, yes, I did sell him on- and have wondered where he is for a good while as the people I sold him to advertised him for sale numerous times but didn't check their messages


----------



## SatsumaGirl (22 April 2013)

Oops, on my phone so can't edit and pressed enter too soon. 
I have been trying to trace his whereabouts for years. The owners buy and sell a lot, and after finding out some info from an old owner, I wanted to pass it on.

As it happens, someone I know recently enquired about buying him (the spotty) after seeing him advertised, only to be told they were going to keep him.

To be honest, I do regret letting both horses go through my hands but that's life. To know they are both safe and well is the only thing one can hope for.
Circimstances change and at the time, I had to sell the spotty. 
As for Ritchie, my friend had to sell him. A dealer had agreed a price (which I couldn't match- though she only paid 500 in the end but it was too late to say I'd match that price as she was in the process on wanting him loaded on to the trailer) so I had to let him go. I also had my big lad coming back from loan so I had the extra expense of finding 400 transport money, to get him back from Scotland.
900 quid would've been difficult to pull out of nowhere when my friend was desperate to sell and the dealer had the money on her hand. There was nothing could be done.


----------



## horseydebbie (3 May 2013)

Spotty is up for loan on Homes for Horses as project


----------



## horseydebbie (3 May 2013)

Horse is advertised on Preloved shropshire horses and horses for homes. Still in Telford


----------



## SatsumaGirl (7 May 2013)

TrasaM said:



			SatsumaGirl. You seem to have no luck with your horses!  You sell them them then ages afterwards you try to trace them again. 

Click to expand...

Just looking back over this thread. Believe me, it has not been 'ages afterwards'. I have tried on numerous occasions to contact the owners of the spotted and believe me, all is definitely not what it seems!! They have been trying to sell him since 2011 and seem to refuse to acknowledge I exist despite offering them a lot of money. I was pushed into finding out where he was even more so after seeing numerous adverts of his, advertising him for sale. Having heard nothing from the owner, I set about trying to find out if anyone else had bought him- having had zero luck with people I sold him to! Which is strange considering I never had any issues with them and all was done on good terms.

As for Ritchie... yes, I waited and waited before first putting up this tracing post. This was following the advice of numerous professionals and people 'in the loop'. We wanted to know he was safe and had truly passed through the hands of the dealer. If you actually knew anything about the disgustingly dodgy dealer he went through, you'd know that she lies through her back teeth and is extremely good at 'making horses disappear'. I have even been told she has cut her losses and sold to the meat man at sales in extreme cases. We did not want to put him at risk or have any leads disappear. We wanted to know that he was no longer with her. Considering she lied and told us he was sold in mid-July, when we knew for a fact he was still with her at the end of August, we couldn't trust a thing she said, hence waiting before putting the post up. 

I am not looking to argue. This whole thing is absolutely exhausting, emotionally draining and somewhat heartbreaking- especially in regards to what has been happening with the spotty since he was advertised again back in October- more so over the last few days. 

I'd kindly ask you to keep your unhelpful opinions to yourself.


----------



## suey12 (16 June 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.433412956757357.1073741834.332419170190070&type=1

Dusty 

15.2 9yro Dun Irish Gelding. Sane & Sensible, great to hack, jumps all manner of fences and water in an orderly fashion of any stride. A real cool dude. Done all RC activities, inc pleasure rides & hunted. Clean limbs, no vices. £2950

by: Lucror Sport Horses


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 June 2013)

suey12 said:



https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.433412956757357.1073741834.332419170190070&type=1

Dusty 

15.2 9yro Dun Irish Gelding. Sane & Sensible, great to hack, jumps all manner of fences and water in an orderly fashion of any stride. A real cool dude. Done all RC activities, inc pleasure rides & hunted. Clean limbs, no vices. £2950

by: Lucror Sport Horses
		
Click to expand...

Sadly that's not the same horse.






^ one sock






^ two socks


----------



## suey12 (16 June 2013)

Whoops hadn't seen the pic of the near fore, sorry !


----------



## SatsumaGirl (18 June 2013)

Thanks for letting me know, but yep, unfortunately not him. Quite a few people have been in touch with me re the new 'Dusty'. The cynic in me wonders if the previous dealer (horse above was with the same dealer as Ritchie, around a week or so ago, before being sold to Lucror) purposely named the new one Dusty (due to the similarities) to throw people off/so they would mistake the two- which seems to have worked on numerous occasions. 

Having heard nothing off her [the dealer] since this all happened a year ago, she recently texted me within the last couple of weeks (I'm assuming she got my number from various ads I have put up) telling me I'm stupid for continually trying to trace him as she knows exactly where he is and that both herself and the new owner are becoming increasingly annoyed seeing these adverts as she [the new owner] is perfectly happy with him.

So, I'm going to have to believe the dealer when she says he's in a loving home. It's a shame things weren't done on better terms but ho hum. Just wanted to know he was safe and well and perhaps pass on some photos/history to a new owner. None of us ever wanted to take him away from a loving home. I really can't understand why the new owner has been so against getting in touch- but to be honest, their attitudes seem to stink! If I had a horse with unknown history, I'd love it if a previous owner/loaner got in touch with pictures/to fill in the blanks. 

The mind boggles!


----------



## comet! (21 October 2013)

Long shot, but is this him?

http://www.horsedeals.co.uk/horses-...Dusty---Excellent-Allrounder__16-10-13-292971


----------



## HeresHoping (21 October 2013)

I'd say so.


----------



## Pinkvboots (21 October 2013)

It does look like him hopefully op will see this well done Comet!


----------



## comet! (21 October 2013)

I've pm'd her too in case she doesn't get notifications.


----------



## SatsumaGirl (21 October 2013)

Hi Comet!. Sent you a reply (or at least I think I have). 

It is indeed him.  It's not as straightforward as it could be (just my luck) so trying to figure out what to do next. 

Thank you for remembering him.


----------



## neddynesbitt (21 October 2013)

How exciting that you've found him  why is it complicated though? If you want to remain anonymous can you send a friend to buy him?


----------



## neddynesbitt (27 October 2013)

Hey any update? Hope you've had some good news  xx


----------



## Queenbee (28 October 2013)

Oh god, just seen this... Keeping everything crossed you can get him back


----------



## Spot_On (28 October 2013)

Any news? Everything crossed here.


----------



## paddi22 (28 October 2013)

I agree with the advice to send a friend down instead of going yourself.


----------



## SatsumaGirl (1 November 2013)

No update, I'm afraid. Unless I could get him for a lower price, I just can't afford the money they're asking. Even at his best, many years ago, I believe he was only bought for about 1.5k and that was before his behavior gradually got worse. 

Such a shame. Hoping that he's kept safe and finds someone to love him.


----------



## SatsumaGirl (2 November 2013)

Just found out he's been sold. We've been trying but only had half the money they wanted. 

So so gutted!! :'( 

A year and a half searching for it to come to this.


----------



## SatsumaGirl (3 November 2013)

****ADVERTISED OCT 2013 for £2650 in Warwickshire. 

Slightly changing tactics here... I am not looking to take him away from someone who loves him, nor am I some crazy ex-owner. I am just concerned about his wellbeing and having searched for a year and a half, I just want to know he is safe and yes, I would love to know he's doing well and keep in touch with new owners. 

If his behaviour does revert back to how it was when I knew him or circumstances change, substantial cash offer and home for life awaits, no questions asked, should you ever want to sell on.


----------



## asbo (3 November 2013)

I spoke to "C" yesterday and heard you had found him, such a shame they put such a mad price on him after all his issues etc, fingers crossed he ends up in the right home.


----------



## SatsumaGirl (3 November 2013)

I just hope the poor lad doesn't end up going through dealer after dealer again. We've tried our best to get him to safety. Just hope he doesn't hurt himself or anyone else and that the new owners are normal enough to keep in touch, rather than us being fed story after story like we have been in the past.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (3 November 2013)

I perfectly sympathise with this, I am still in shock after rescuing my boy and even after that we had a terrible time for two months due to the "dangerous" reputation which he was given by the abuser, in the end one person offered a home for life,  poor boy was traumatised, and so was I. He was due to be shot in four days because no one would take him in: "Horse lovers" .
No one bothered to tell me what the "problem" was. They just said, and I quote "its your problem". It's all your fault, oh and don't leave a scrubbing brush by the water tap! and don't go near him and don't bring people we don't know to take him away.


----------



## SatsumaGirl (4 November 2013)

MrsD; I can't understand why people aren't honest, surely when there's a chance it'll come back on the seller and bite them in the bum. He may have changed and come on but from some of the information I've gathered (the story just doesn't add up with how long he's been owned/how long he's been off work/habits he has) my guess is he still has issues! 
He's always been lovely in the school but he can be terrible to hack and he'd become downright dangerous on the ground. Poor, poor chap.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (4 November 2013)

yep


----------



## SatsumaGirl (15 November 2013)

What's this we have here, then...?  






Excuse dirty floor- coming down with flu or something so had to leave before cleaning it out this morning.

Knew I kept his old buckets and sign in the depths of my cupboard for a reason.

Been a very up and down hectic few days! Hope I haven't jinxed it now. 

Big update later on this evening, provided all goes well! *Keep your fingers and toes crossed for safe delivery*


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (15 November 2013)

Yay welcome Back I cant believe I nearly had this boy on loan!! Wish I had taken him now!!


----------



## SatsumaGirl (15 November 2013)

You should have. Wish you could've had him when W came back. I'll send a message on fb later and explain. He should be with me by 7pm.


----------



## Queenbee (15 November 2013)

That's flipping fantastic SG... Fingers and toes crossed for his safe arrival xx


----------



## comet! (15 November 2013)

That's fantastic news &#128522;. I was only thinking about him earlier and whether you'd had any luck tracking him down after he'd been sold recently.


----------



## SatsumaGirl (15 November 2013)

I jinxed it...! Power steering went when transporter was on her way. He'll hopefully be with me no later than Sunday. Ah, the joys.


----------



## Adopter (16 November 2013)

I have everything crossed and sending positives vibes that you have some good news to share by Monday.


----------



## splurcher (16 November 2013)

Wish I'd seen all of this a month ago. It was me selling Dusty/Ritchie for a friend she bought him from a dealer in Peterbrough as a novice riders horse! He is a really sweet horse just misunderstood, I just worked up slowly with him and had him going really sweetly but he was by no means a novice horse. I hope he comes back to you safely and that finally he will be owned by someone who can treat him in the sympathetic way that he needs. I took him on a fun ride and he hadn't been out for ages and he was awesome. 

Please contact me if you want to talk. 
PS he needs to loose some weight!!!


----------



## MiniMilton (16 November 2013)

Please do share if its a happy ending. I've seen this tread many times and not posted.
I was tricked into selling a tricky horse to a dealer. He quickly passed through many different hands, somehow acquiring better breeding and a drastically inflated price along the way. Less than 2 years later I got him back, unfortunately I had to pay three times the price I sold him to get him back. I don't regret it for a second, and 14 years later he is still in my field happily retired, munching the grass, where he will stay with me until the end of his days.

Good luck!


----------



## SatsumaGirl (16 November 2013)

Sent you message, Louise. Will reply properly when I'm back on laptop.


----------



## Clare85 (25 November 2013)

Hi SG - just wondered if there was a happy ending to this???? Fingers crossed


----------



## SatsumaGirl (25 November 2013)

He is now home and safe, back with his old friends.  Meant to update sooner but came down with a viral infection about a day after he arrived and only just feeling better.

He's been with me just over a week and seems happy and settled. I will post pics when I can.


----------



## Adopter (25 November 2013)

SatsumaGirl said:



			He is now home and safe, back with his old friends.  Meant to update sooner but came down with a viral infection about a day after he arrived and only just feeling better.

He's been with me just over a week and seems happy and settled. I will post pics when I can. 

Click to expand...

That is wonderful news.  Look forward to pictures and updates of his progress when you feel better and have time.


----------



## Clare85 (25 November 2013)

Great news, so glad you have him home! Here's to many happy years together


----------



## dogatemysalad (25 November 2013)

Wonderful news !


----------



## horseydebbie (6 December 2013)

Satsume Girl 
I have sent you a pm


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (6 December 2013)

way gr8 news  been following this even tho not replying.  Pics where poss please  now keep him close by now. freezemark anything to safeguard in future did he remember you ?


Make sure when your well you open up the bubbly and celebrate his homecoming.


----------



## Mariposa (6 December 2013)

So pleased he is home, love a happy ending!


----------

